# Greeting tis I, Chief! No body even close to important.



## Chief (Jul 17, 2006)

8) Hey, the names Mark, but on here call me chief.
I'm 19 currently in college. Enrolled at Lancaster Bible College. Gonna be a Youth Minister. I grew up in North East Philly. Don't worry I only got jumped once in the middle of my elementary school while surrounded by aids (adult schoolyard Monitors (Yeah right)), but nothing to serious.

I've always been interested in planes, guns, and tanks. Anything that fights though most of all planes. While I sat in church as a wee lad. I would draw sketches on the back of the attendance books. They weren't good, but I was fascinated by planes. Though after a while I had to put that love a side for a bit for school. Now that I have sometime I'm gonna try to get back into it as a hobby or something. I still have a lot to learn. So far I'm only part decent in aerodynamics. My big problems are everything else including grammar. As far as US Military history I'm not half bad. I may not win in many contests but I'll at least hold my own. And yes that does mean I'm a warmonger. You shoot me and I will stuff you worthless corpse in a cannon and fertilize the landscape with you.  

I myself am not in the military but I am seriously considering joining some service. War is in my blood. My family has been in everywar since the civil war. In civil war, I'm not sure about this I'm still lookin' into it, On my mothers grandfather's last name was Mulholland. His ancestor fought in the Civil War and was believed to be a Lt. Col., in an Irish brigade, and thought to have fought in many battles including the battle of Chancellorsville.
Unfortunately, mothers grandfather on his way home after WW2.

There is a good WW2 story from my father's side. My fathers uncle Jack(Gunny) was stranded on an island with is company. They stayed in a cave for days. Well one day a U.S. boat came to rescue them. Uncle Jack didn't know. He was ready for them. He comes running out duel wielding a pair of 50Cal's. guns a blazing, shouting.(one in each hand obviously) "You may take me out, but I'll take out my fair share of you before you do!" The US sailors then immediately start waving a white flag (something white) shouting back "Don't shoot! Don't shoot! We're Americans you dope!" Uncle Jack of course break down and cries after that. 
My father was lucky somewhat. He was nearly sent to Vietnam. Luckily he new somebody who was able to get him stationed in alaska. He said they had crab a lot. Problem he ate so many he got sick of them. Hasn't eaten one since. (Weakling) 

No I'm not bragging, I'm just breaking the Ice. Thou I never get tired of the Uncle jack story. 

Finally let me say this. treat me with respect and I will treat you with respect. However, I have been known to go to far with my sarcastic comments, so on advance I apologize for anything I say that might offend you. Though I must say a word of advise, We'd all get along if some people would juST SUCK IT UP!  You must have a sense of humor here otherwise. You and me won't get along. What I mean is, I don't discriminate with my tongue lashings so don't feel bad. I'm not singling anybody out it's just how I am. With that said, I'm happy to be on board this site and hope to have a marvelous stay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Chief said:


> 8)And yes that does mean I'm a warmonger. You shoot me and I will stuff you worthless corpse in a cannon and fertilize the landscape with you.
> 
> .....
> 
> War is in my blood.



Oh boy another P-38 Pilot....

You sure about that? Myself and several other members on this site can tell you, war aint pretty and it aint what you see in the movies.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2006)

oh the naivete...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

and i seriously doubt it's possible to run about with a .50cal in each hand firing is it? and how could he've heard the shouting over the gunfire? maybe he was exaggerating somewhat? 

and don't worry about you getting annoyed and loosing it sometimes, you'll get an *** whopping, we suggest you take the time to read up and see how things work around here.......


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2006)

Chief said:


> He comes running out duel wielding a pair of 50Cal's. guns a blazing, shouting.(one in each hand obviously) "You may take me out, but I'll take out my fair share of you before you do!"



Thanks for that, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2006)

Difference between a fairy tale and a war story...
Fairy tale: "Once upon a time..."
War Story: "Now this ain't no sh*t..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Chief said:


> 8) He was ready for them. He comes running out duel wielding a pair of 50Cal's. guns a blazing, shouting.(one in each hand obviously)



   

I must have skipped over that part while I was getting annoyed by a kid who thinks war is great and they have "war in there blood".

Got news for you buddy, but you can not fire a .50 cal machine gun with one hand. As a matter of fact it has to be mounted to something. You fire it from the hip and you will be out cold. Now that is with one, try with two and my bet is you will die. 

They weigh over a hundred pounds as well with the barrell and the reciever so he would not be carrying one with one hand and another in the other. In the army one takes the barrel, the other the reciever, and the other tripod.

Other proof that it does not work, because we tried to fire it from our Blackhawks and it caused cracks in the side of the airframe. Now picture what it will do when you fire from you hand, if you could even lift it like that and run! 

  

Man he told you a good story. A "NO **** THERE I WAS STORY!:" 

Mine allways starts out like this:

NO **** THERE I WAS. INVERTED SLING LOAD FROM MY BLACKHAWK, AIR MEDALS DANGLING IN MY FACE, SINGLE ENGINE, TAIL ROTOR PADDLES CUT IN HALF, CO PILOT AND LEFT CREWCHIEF DEAD....


----------



## Tiger (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like Chief and P38 Pilot have the same wet dreams....


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2006)

not again, where's Les to add to his meatball listing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I read over this post by "Chief" again and I had to comment on this one as well.



Chief said:


> I must say a word of advise, We'd all get along if some people would juST SUCK IT UP! You must have a sense of humor here otherwise. You and me won't get along. What I mean is, I don't discriminate with my tongue lashings so don't feel bad. I'm not singling anybody out it's just how I am.



Got more news for you buddy. You obviously did not go and figure out how things are on this forum. You dont go and make your first post saying you will kick everyones *** with your words.

If you want respect you have to earn it first...

Also as a moderator here, dont give me any crap with your tounge, Ill give it back to you and you wont like it...

Watch out for Les too, your lucky he is not around right now.

Boy I think it is funny when 19 year old kids still living off there parents income, come up in here knowing everything. They normally get knocked down real quick.

Oh and by the way Chief, I will tell you agian that is not possible to carry .50 Cals like that. Here some info on the .50 to let you know:

Length 1,650 mm (65 in) 
Barrel length 1,140 mm (44 7/8 in) 
Weight 38 kg (58 kg w/ tripod)


----------



## Chief (Jul 18, 2006)

all right point taken guys. I probably mis-understood my father and I'll look into it. He may not have duel wielded 2 x 50 Cals. But I know for darn shore he didn't run out to get into a shouting match. I know he used machine guns of some sort obviously. He had to used something also note the part about the flag.

Also I'm not some dumb prick who thinks war is everthing they tell you in movies. I understand fully that war is hell. When I said, "war is in my blood" I chose the wrong words. What I should have said was, my family's played a good part in countries history. I'm not saying no one else's family didn't play a part nor that my family's better than yours. I'm just stating the fact that my family made many contrabutions in the defense of this country and I'm proud of the fact. I am not that naive enough to still think I'm invincible to everything. I wouldn't say I absolutely love war. But when someone comes up and threatens/tries to harm me or my family I will do everthing in my power to keep that from happening even if it means my death. 
I don't want glory and riches. I just want a home to come home to even if I can't be there to come back.

The thing with the blowing corpses out of cannon was a joke. It's just my extreme way of saying I don't fire until fired upon.

Also note, your stranded on a deserted island. Your men are low on supplies and ammo. You have no idea what's gonna happen next. You could get lucky and get rescued by close by navy vessel. On the other hand you could be found by the enemy. In that situation: you and your men get captured and tortured, that's if they don't decide to just kill you on the spot to spare extra luggage. Just as likely you could be stuck there to fend for yourself ultimately dieing from the elemants. Your adrenaline is raising. This is where the human survival instinct comes in. You could with in reason do numerous thing completely impossible except in that situation. You can't let your men die. All though I do agree that duel 50 cals is a little extreme to. I'm sure you guys have somewhat exaggerated stories of your family to so don't yell at me for mine.

I do understand that I need to earn the respect of the people here and I'll respect you. I just tend to have a mig mouth and a little brain at times. My point was that I'm not gonna just let you walk all over me just because I'm 19. I believe when you're old enough to DIE for your country you re old enough to be an adult. Regardless of what other people think. 

Last but not least, your welcome for the laugh WildCat. It's what I'm here for. But what the heck is that thing. Is that suppose to be you laughing or having a seizure. What ever it is it's creeping me out man seriously.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2006)

did i ever tell you guys just possibly our greatest family tale? it's the legend of "sheep-crook" Mc Farland, my one of my great great grandads on my dad's side 

anyway legend has it is was a cold, wet day out on the moor, and because of the rain the sheep were begginging to shrink (on account of the fact they're made of wool) so, as no one else was willing to go out and bring them in, he stood up and said, and his exact words were 



> But when someone comes up and threatens/tries to harm me or my sheep I will do everthing in my power to keep that from happening even if it means my death.
> I don't want glory and riches. I just want a home to come home to even if I can't be there to come back.



and this bit is not a word of a lie, he actually bought in all, yes, 300 sheep by himself! no sh*t! this story has been passed down from generation to generation and good ol' Mc Farland is now a legend!  man i love family stories  

ok so i made it all up, i just wanted to poke some fun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2006)

Chief no one was making fun of your family, nor was anyone saying anything about your families tradition in the military. My family has a rich tradition in the military both in the US Army and the German Army from the beaches of Normandy to Stalingrad to Korea to Vietnam to Desert Storm and finally myself in Iraqi Freedom. Having said that I would never make fun of someone for there families tradition.

I think people were picking on you because of the way you came off, you dont have to come in that way into this forum especially on your first post.

Now having said that I Welcome you to this forum and hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Erich (Jul 18, 2006)

my sugestion Chief to familiarize yourself here and the membership especially the mods is to go through many of the old threads and archiv's. you'll learn much through some subtleties who we are and then again maybe you won't for good reason ..........

I'd appreciate if your half-cocked attitude would change please, at 19 yrs you have much to learn about life and WW 2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2006)

That is very good advise Erich.


----------



## Chief (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes and thank you. Like I said before I apologize right now if I say something overly critical and offensive to anyone. Being overly sarcastic and going to far has been a habit in my family. For example, my grandmother was poking fun about the flaws of a train while on a septa in philly. There was a girl who was afraid of trains. Started balling. She apologized but that's an example of how bad my family is. That is unless most of you here are that way then were gonna have so much fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2006)

No you will soon find that if you are that way, you wont last here very long.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I see a train wreck happening there "Chief". I would very careful how you talk to people here. Just a friendly warning, but do what you like if you want. Heck it could be amusing to watch.


----------



## Chief (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey I didn't say I would do it everyday. I don't get that bad evey 30 sec. I can control myself pretty good now. It's when a board get's out of hand is when I like to say something to make people ease up. Nothing bad really. Just things totally irrelevant yet relevant. Like the worst plane of WW2. Say some guys were getting into a brawl. I would find a picture of a guy swan diving off the wing of a plane with nothing but a flight suit with winggs attacked to his arms. Stating that he was the worst aircraft of WW2.


----------



## Chief (Jul 19, 2006)

OH and an M1911A1 in a holster.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

And that is not bad at all, just dont come in here talking to people like own the roost.


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2006)

Chief edit your siggy............. falt is fault


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Where is les guys?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe he's sorting out some real world meatballs


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2006)

I love these fu*knuts that come to a new board and proclaim they have bad attitudes... Gives me a heads up on whose comin up on #16...


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

He he he..... Les you really want a number 16 hey?


----------



## Chief (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey I haven't said anything of stoning quality, yet. I'm not that way anymore. Not the owning of a person quality. More like the, OMG the only way this guy could get by on the battle field is by making the enemy die of laughter by the sheer stupidity of his comments. 

I'm more of a comic releaf with in reason, sort of person. 

_Chief edit your siggy...falt is fault_
Thanks Erich. That better?


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhhhh I did not even got to see it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2006)

Chief said:


> Hey I haven't said anything of stoning quality, yet. I'm not that way anymore. Not the owning of a person quality. More like the, OMG the only way this guy could get by on the battle field is by making the enemy die of laughter by the sheer stupidity of his comments.
> 
> I'm more of a comic releaf with in reason, sort of person.
> 
> ...


*You know pal I'm been reading your dribble for a while now and I'm gonna tell you straight up, you're pissing me off. You're not funny, you're acting like an imbecile and you don't come close to be deserving of the name Chief. You're a 19 year old sh*thead that has a lot to learn so my advice to you is if you want to stay around here much longer shut your f#cking yap and start some constructive participation because right now all I see is some piss ant wannabe that deserves to be b*tch slapped into next week...

DO I MAKE MY SELF CLEAR! And by the way, your siggy and avatar sucks!!!*


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Flyboy for Sheriff. Who is with me?


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *You know pal I'm been reading your dribble for a while now and I'm gonna tell you straight up, you're pissing me off. You're not funny, you're acting like an imbecile and you don't come close to be deserving of the name Chief. You're a 19 year old sh*thead that has a lot to learn so my advice to you is if you want to stay around here much longer shut your f#cking yap and start some constructive participation because right now all I see is some piss ant wannabe that deserves to be b*tch slapped into next week...
> 
> DO I MAKE MY SELF CLEAR! And by the way, your siggy and avatar sucks!!!*




Well said Joe, I think everyone was thinking that and they just have not said it. For whatever reason I get a headache from just reading his posts.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

He he he.... I have not read all of his posts so I wont know, but the bit I have seen, well was crap.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 26, 2006)

Whoa, Joe ... I always am impressed when you fly off the handle. It makes me laugh. Really kick some *** when needs be.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

I think fbj is hitting the nail.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2006)

I think he may be a tad off the mark actually... This kid, who believes the story of dual wielding .50cals running through the jungles, is more than likely extremely naive and probably medically proven to have Downs Syndrome.... He may be under the false pretense that making believe ur a big and tough meatball will earn u brownie points....

That being said, do u think this meatball was talking about me when he said the following???


> OMG the only way this guy could get by on the battle field is by making the enemy die of laughter by the sheer stupidity of his comments.


If so, the Dude needs a bigtime wakeup call, and the same advice we give all noobs: Read the older posts and learn who u are trying to insult, cause Veterans such as myself and Joe and Eric and Chris and Erich and Wildcat and Syscom and Wayne ect ect dont much appreciate our service to our counrty and the blood that we have spilt get mocked by some wanna-be youth minister punk-*** from England...

That being said, u are semi-officially warned chief that ur behavior and attitudce needs to improve... Being defense here will only get u an official warning... Suck it up and be a man and take ur licks...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> I think he may be a tad off the mark actually... This kid, who believes the story of dual wielding .50cals running through the jungles, is more than likely extremely naive and probably medically proven to have Downs Syndrome...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Chief said:


> I've always been interested in planes, guns, and tanks. Anything that fights though most of all planes. While I sat in church as a wee lad. I would draw sketches on the back of the attendance books. They weren't good, but I was fascinated by planes. Though after a while I had to put that love a side for a bit for school. Now that I have sometime I'm gonna try to get back into it as a hobby or something. *I still have a lot to learn*.


Heed the last words of your own dribble numbnuts! When I was in the military we took meatballs like you, duct tapped them to a chair from head to toe and left in the middle of our hangars or out in the middle of the flight line so the whole world could see stupidity at it's finest. Listen to Les and the others here if *YOU* want to get along the the core membership, not the other way around, comprende numbnuts?!?!?!?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2006)

Well said, Joe. Don't want to end up like this guy...


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2006)

YEP!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Heed the last words of your own dribble numbnuts! When I was in the military we took meatballs like you, duct tapped them to a chair from head to toe and left in the middle of our hangars or out in the middle of the flight line so the whole world could see stupidity at it's finest. Listen to Les and the others here if *YOU* want to get along the the core membership, not the other way around, comprende numbnuts?!?!?!?



We just did that to a guy the other day. Not because he was a stupid noob but because it was his birthday! 

Now having said that. Good post.

Remember Chief you are the new guy here, you have to earn our respect, not the other way around.

Anyhow he probably read these posts and is not coming back anyhow, like most of the other ones that come here acting like they own the place in there first 5 posts.


----------



## Chief (Jul 27, 2006)

No I'm still here. 




lesofprimus said:


> I think he may be a tad off the mark actually... This kid, who believes the story of dual wielding .50cals running through the jungles, is more than likely extremely naive and probably medically proven to have Downs Syndrome.... He may be under the false pretense that making believe ur a big and tough meatball will earn u brownie points....



No I don't have Downs Syndrome,but I do have ADD and ADHD. 

Did you read my post before. I don't believe that anymore. My Uncle jack did defend his boys, but obviously not with dual 50.cals. What I said was he had to have used something.




lesofprimus said:


> That being said, do u think this meatball was talking about me when he said the following???
> 
> 
> Chief said:
> ...



I don't know how you got that from what I said, but your wrong. You haven't really said anything for me to come back at, yet. Besides at this point I wouldn't. I was talking about myself.

also I'm American.

Now I'm not trying to be a big shot here but this thread is getting out of hand. I think it's time we drop it and move on to another topic. I will cut back on my annoying comments, so that at least some of us can get along. Does anyone here object.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Chief said:


> Now I'm not trying to be a big shot here but this thread is getting out of hand. I think it's time we drop it and move on to another topic. I will cut back on my annoying comments, so that at least some of us can get along. Does anyone here object.



Good man, no objections, carry on.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2006)

Ditto...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2006)

About time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

just please, for the love of God, change your siggy


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

You can talk lanc, you have had that one for almost a year...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah but mine doesn't suck as bad as his, infact it's quite the contrary, it quite clearly states it kicks @ss


----------



## Chief (Jul 31, 2006)

How's That?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure lanc will like it


----------



## Erich (Jul 31, 2006)

Chief you mention you are going into the ministry ? do you feel your avatar although a small image of an arse is appropriate ? .......... in other words a little beneath you isn't it, pardon the pun ?? also are you telling all of us to kiss your *** as well ??

just some observations that need to be taken seriously by you ...........

Erich ~


----------



## Chief (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yeah sorry. I only meant for it to be on till I found something better. 

Althought the picture I have on now I wanted on my siggy, but I'm use to the browse method alone. Could someone walk me through it? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

And as for the corporal asking the Captain how to be a good soldier. From my experience in the last 6 years in the Army including a combat tour it should be the other way around. Because most Captains dont know there head from there ***.


----------



## Chief (Aug 1, 2006)

Point take so I changed it to Private and Sergeant.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Chief said:


> Point take so I changed it to Private and Sergeant.


Very good, you're catching on.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Chief (Aug 28, 2006)

all right. I passed the 100 posts mark. 

How have I been so far?
Is there any thing you want to see more of?
Anything less?

On a side note, my father just gave me his Yashica Electro 35 GSN camera and in VERY good condition. My father was a photographer before he became a pastor.
He tells me that it was used a lot during Vietnam. 
Could someone tell me the pros and cons.

When I get better with it, I plan to go out to airshows and take pictures as well as go to the Willow Grove airbase and take a few. Than when I get good enough my dad is gonna give me one of his cannons. I plan on getting a scanner than I'll post a few of the good ones.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2006)

You're doing fine...

When you go to Willow Grove, get some P-3 shots...


----------



## Chief (Aug 28, 2006)

I actually already have shot of it. I just have to find it. than all I have to do is get a scanner that actually works. 

All though I'd like to take black and white shots though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2006)

No sweat - post when you can


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

Chief said:


> Is there any thing you want to see more of?



CC wants to see you naked...


----------



## Chief (Aug 29, 2006)

CC wants to see everyone naked. It's nothin new.

the same reason everyone else says no. Because everyone knows he just wants it to put it on his website or blackmail us for money.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

Wants to? I already have...All of your houses are bugged with tiny cameras...


----------



## Chief (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you get the one with the big rear end. It was just for you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep, I got a screen of it. Check out the "Show your Desktop Wallpaper" thread.


----------



## Chief (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys just a head's up. I won't be on for a few days. I'm in the process off moving. In fact I'm pirating off of someones internet connection as we speak. I may get back on by thursday maybe not. 

Just thought I'd throw that out there. I'll be back on as soon as I can.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck with your move...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2006)

jeez everyone on here's moving these days........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll miss the lad. This thread has been most entertaining.


----------



## Chief (Sep 27, 2006)

Done moving for the most part. I know I said I wouldn't be on untill thursday, but I just missed you guys to much. So, I'm pirating on somebody else's wireless connection. Well half done. We moved into an townhouse apartment. We're stayin' here for six months until our real house is built.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool. Let the insulting rhetoric return!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2006)

dude it is thursday


----------

